# Updated Android App



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks like we can now download from Premium channels. Cool.

I'll have to wait to check it out, but I'm guessing this mirrors the iOS app where the content is "moved" to the device.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes, the content gets moved to the portable device. This works great for me. I tried it on two programs and both transferred without a hitch. Of course the original recordings on the TiVo disappeared.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

jrtroo said:


> Looks like we can now download from Premium channels.


I guess I should have tried it instead of just reading the description in the play store of the update. It still said that some downloads would not be possible, so I just assumed nothing had changed.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Even if you could download this stuff, it's still unreliable as hell. I had nothing but trouble doing D/Ls from my Roamio on the local network before I left on a trip last week (random errors partly into the D/L, even after rebooting). And it was impossible while out of town from another WiFi network with good bandwidth.

Bottom line is that their app still sucks. You're much better off for the non-protected stuff using kmttg, for the premiums it's still entirely a crapshoot.

This is on a Nexus 6 running current Android 6 btw, not some old crap phone.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't supposed they also added skip mode support to the app without telling anyone, did they?


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

Is anyone else having problems watching shows on their Android tablets since this latest update? 

If my tablet is not connected to the Internet, I cannot sign in or watch anything that I have downloaded to my tablet. This prevents me from downloading shows and then watching them later without an Internet connection.

I checked this on my Nexus 5 phone, and, on the phone, there is an option to watch "shows on phone" that does not appear on my tablet.

I opened a case with Tivo, but their response was that I needed an Internet connection if I wanted to stream shows to my tablet.

I'm just wondering if this is only happening to me.

For reference, my tablet is a Samsung Galaxy Pro 10.1 running Android 4.4.2.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

**** Red said:


> I opened a case with Tivo, but their response was that I needed an Internet connection if I wanted to stream shows to my tablet.


Wait, how else are you supposed to stream shows without an internet connection?

I am having issues with my phone and streaming shows. It's very inconsistent, with errors about every other time i try to stream. I upgraded to the new app version and also android marshmallow around the same time, so may be related?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think he's saying he can't launch the TiVo app, to watch previously downloaded shows, without an internet connection. The iOS app use to have the same problem, but they added a small link under the log-in section that says something like "go to My Shows" which will allow you in to the app to watch previously downloaded shows. I don't have an Android device to test with but I assume the Android app has a similar link somewhere?


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I think he's saying he can't launch the TiVo app, to watch previously downloaded shows, without an internet connection. The iOS app use to have the same problem, but they added a small link under the log-in section that says something like "go to My Shows" which will allow you in to the app to watch previously downloaded shows. I don't have an Android device to test with but I assume the Android app has a similar link somewhere?


That is exactly it.

My Android phone has the "Watch on Phone" button, but my tablet doesn't. I used to be able to watch downloaded shows while on a plane, but now I can't even get into the app.

I was trying to figure out if this is just a problem with my tablet, or if it is all tablets.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I just checked my Nexus 7 tablet, and there really isn't any way to watch a downloaded show without having an internet connection to login first. I've got one downloaded movie on it, and I can play it if I login first, but if I turn off wifi, all I get is an infinite looping login prompt, no button anywhere to allow playing downloaded content. This makes the whole download feature kind of useless since the main reason I'd want to download is because I'm going to be away from the internet .


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sounds like a bug. The iOS had the same issue at one point and they fixed it, so they'll likely fix this one too.


----------



## ToastyZ71 (Sep 27, 2013)

Latest app update is back to not allowing streaming or downloading shows on a rooted galaxy tablet.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

**** Red said:


> My Android phone has the "Watch on Phone" button, but my tablet doesn't. I used to be able to watch downloaded shows while on a plane, but now I can't even get into the app.


I had this happen once. But a quick close and reopen and it was back to normal. Have you done this on your home network??


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> I had this happen once. But a quick close and reopen and it was back to normal. Have you done this on your home network??


Yes, I am at home when trying. It seems that if the app forgets your login info it will no longer let you watch shows on your tablet, and the only way to login in is when you are connected to the Internet.

I did get it working for a couple of hours by deleting the cache and data, uninstalling, rebooting, then reinstalling the app and entering my login credentials again. It worked until the next morning when it wanted me to log in again.

Certainly wouldn't trust this as my only source of entertainment on a trans-con flight. Think I'll stick to VideoReDo and transfer the shows myself.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Or kmttg, which is free and works just as well. Still have the issue with protected content if you go that route though, which greatly impacts those on Cox, TWC, Brighthouse etc.

The bottom line is that the app is crap, even after it's been out a long time now. Tivo apparently doesn't care.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

OOH streaming is much more reliable on the latest version.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Not in my experience, it's worse than D/L'ing. And this is on good OOH wifi networks with 10mb upload bandwidth from the Roamio at home.


----------



## sd2528 (Nov 5, 2006)

Still no saving to an SD card? I'd say that is the biggest issue for me.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

sd2528 said:


> Still no saving to an SD card? I'd say that is the biggest issue for me.


With the storage changes included Marshmallow, I'm not sure Tivo will feel compelled to make this available this for older devices.


----------



## sd2528 (Nov 5, 2006)

It's not just older devices anymore. The S7s don't support adoptable storage.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

And as of this date is transferring TiVo recordings to the SD card still not an option? At least my Dish Anywhere does allow the option to transfer recordings to external storage SD cards. I'd say it's a shame TiVo does not allow transfer of recordings the SD cards when at least dish does because in every other way TiVo is a fine DVR that offers streaming and transferring although neither as reliable as Dish Anywhere still if TiVo could allow us to transfer recordings to the SD card it would be worth putting up with all the TiVo Stream annoying and frustrating bugs.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Reopening this thread re: downloading recordings to the SD card on Android. Any tricks to enable this???
The weird thing is, my Samsung S5 let me move the Tivo app *itself* to the SD card, but any recordings will NOT download there as well.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Android 7 (nougat) added the "adoptable" SD card support where you can basically make an external SD card look like internal storage. Naturally, lots of companies that sell android devices immediately turned the feature off because they want you to pay more for extra storage, but if you happen to have a device that supports it, then downloads could go on the SD card because the app probably wouldn't know the difference. (Don't ask me which devices allow adoptable storage because I don't know - my tablet certainly doesn't).


----------

